# McCulloch Pro Mac 10 10 Value?



## doc874 (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 17, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.



80-100 would be my guess, probably a bit more on the bay.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 17, 2008)

the old days man i do not miss them put it on a shelf and get a new one tom trees:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 17, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.


That saw doesn't look it has been used very much. I'd say between $200.00 to $350.00 would be fair. They were a lot more than that New. In 1981, a Pro Mac 700 was worth a little over $600.00. That one then would have been around $450.00 or over. Nice looking Saw. If it was me, I sure would buy it. Offer $300.00 and go from there. Before you offer, ask the owner what they think it's worth. 
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 17, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.


 Did you saw that you already bought this saw? Or are you thinking of buying it?
Bruce.


----------



## doc874 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Did you saw that you already bought this saw? Or are you thinking of buying it?
> Bruce.




Make an offer if your interested. I actually have the saw and am moving on to another project.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 18, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Make an offer if your interested. I actually have the saw and am moving on to another project.


I'd love to make an offer. But I was told by my Wife, if I buy another Chain Saw, I'd be sharing the Dog House. Dog Has already kicked me out of his house once. He takes up too much room, and snores louder than my Macs.
Bruce.


----------



## belgian (Jun 18, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I'd love to make an offer. But I was told by my Wife, if I buy another Chain Saw, I'd be sharing the Dog House. Bruce.



Bruce, honoustly I can understand your wife. 300 $ for a promac 10-10 is way too much imo. Such Macs catch 75 to 100 $ at the most over here, even in pristine condition. It's a phased out saw, no spares, manufacterer gone....


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 18, 2008)

I looked at one here back about 3 months ago. It ran, but the starter kept on hanging up, so the owner literally flipped it over on to its side on his asphalt driveway to figure it out. Wasn't much paint left on it (wasn't hard to figure why ), the throttle linkage (vinyl coated wire) had been broken in one place and the ends wrapped around each other. The air filter looked like it had never been cleaned. Then there was some sort "coating" inside the fuel tank which was loose that would "wave" at you when you shook the saw with fuel in it. I liked the way it sounded but I was not going to spend $100 on it. I had inquired about what the 10 - 10 would be worth here on AS before I went to see this particular saw and I believe $50~$75 was at the higher end of the price spectrum.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 18, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> I looked at one here back about 3 months ago. It ran, but the starter kept on hanging up, so the owner literally flipped it over on to its side on his asphalt driveway to figure it out. Wasn't much paint left on it (wasn't hard to figure why ), the throttle linkage (vinyl coated wire) had been broken in one place and the ends wrapped around each other. The air filter looked like it had never been cleaned. Then there was some sort "coating" inside the fuel tank which was loose that would "wave" at you when you shook the saw with fuel in it. I liked the way it sounded but I was not going to spend $100 on it. I had inquired about what the 10 - 10 would be worth here on AS before I went to see this particular saw and I believe $50~$75 was at the higher end of the price spectrum.



That "coating" in the tank was probably just the paint. On both of mine the interior of the tank was painted the same color as the exterior of the saw. The original paint appeared to be resistant to gas, but not to gas with alcohol in it. My most recent purchase was a 10-10 auto that came to me dry of fuel and had been stored for many years. The interior of the tank was pristine and clean, when I put fresh mix in it (which is 10% ethanol here) the paint curdled up and loosened up like you are describing, it only took a matter of hours before the paint was pretty much completely blistered and curdled. My Promac was so bad that I ended up splitting the tank so I could get in there with a wire brush and remove all the old paint and other debris, that is the only fix.

The way you describe the saw you looked at for sale I estimate it would be worth about 25-30 bucks because it almost certainly needed 50 bucks worth of parts to make it right again. 

Parts are still very much available for these saws, in fact many parts including molded fuel lines, gaskets, and air filters are still being made by aftermarket suppliers like Stens. If anyone needs a lead on a source for new parts on a 10 series saw please PM me and I'll give you the scoop.

These are cool saws as noveltys or toys but not something to make a living on. I love mine.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 18, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Bruce, honestly I can understand your wife. 300 $ for a pro mac 10-10 is way too much IMO. Such Macs catch 75 to 100 $ at the most over here, even in pristine condition. It's a phased out saw, no spares, manufacturer gone....


Well I bag to differ. First if you are mechanically inclined at all, and can fix your own equipment, there should be no problems. Second. There is lots of parts saws around, if you know how, or where to look for them. I have come across lots of these saws over the years, from small engine repair shops, that customers, didn't want to spend the money to fix. Can be picked up for $20.00 to $40.00 each complete. 
3 weeks ago I picked up a Mac 1-10 complete with bar, and chain for $20.00 out of a scrap pile, at a small engine repair shop. I was going to salvage it for parts, for my other saws. After I got home I decided to check it over to see what was wrong with it.
It has a starter on the clutch side. Compression was excellent, spark was weak. So I replaced points and condenser, with a $17.00 computer chip. The starter skipped a little, so I replaced it with a starter assembly that I salvaged from another saw. Bar, and chain were shot. Clutch hub and drive sprocket were also shot. Being I have lots of clutch hubs for replaceable rims, I put one on with a new rim. The saw, starts and runs really great now. Ordered a new sprocket nosed bar for it, and chain. Another great oldie, added to my collection, of McCulloch Chain Saws.
Bruce.


----------



## Urbicide (Jun 18, 2008)

Up for bidding one Pro Mac 10 - 10  going once, going twice, Sold! to Bruce Hopf! Congratulations!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 18, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> Up for bidding one Pro Mac 10 - 10  going once, going twice, Sold! to Bruce Hopf! Congratulations!


HA,HA,HA. Now what was the Winning Bid? 
Bruce.


----------



## belgian (Jun 18, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> HA,HA,HA. Now what was the Winning Bid?
> Bruce.



Well, seems you got yourself a sweet deal...LOLOL. That'll be 300 $ sir


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 18, 2008)

belgian said:


> Well, seems you got yourself a sweet deal...LOLOL. That'll be 300 $ sir


OK! You pay the $300.00, and have the saw shipped to me.
Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 18, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.


Seen your saw on e Bay. Nice price. $220.00
Bruce.


----------



## doc874 (Jun 19, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Seen your saw on e Bay. Nice price. $220.00
> Bruce.



Well i went with what you said this would be worth but most folk here saids its worth alot less so i am not sure anymore, i started it at the 220.00 price and will lower accordingly. Ya just never know with fleabay these days there might be someone that would like to pay that. Lol. There are two watchers on it, they could be amused by standers or serious possible bidders. If it doesn't go for at least 100.00 i'll keep it anyway. Just thought i'd give it a try.


----------



## belgian (Jun 19, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> OK! You pay the $300.00, and have the saw shipped to me.
> Bruce.



Hmmmmm, I thought you were the one mentioning that value, not me... 

Just for the record, I live in europe where Mc Culloch did not have the best reputation nor sales record. Some germans call them Mac's scynically Max Kuck Loch.... Ole macs, although I like them personally and especially the super pro series, do seldom catch more than 50 euros (75$) on fleabay.

for ex, the one below I got as a freebie...


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2008)

doc874 said:


> Whats a value estimate of a Great condition Pro Mac 10 10? Starts on 1/4 pull. Very clean excellent cylinder and piston. Saw got from orig owner never used often.



Hey Doc874. Did you happen to sell that McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 you had. I wish I could have bid higher when it was on e Bay. I was just wondering. Bruce.


----------

